# Emergency escape ladders



## krsmitty (Nov 29, 2011)

Was browsing through the Walmart web site and came upon the emergency escape ladders for homes. I know there is a bit of a drop on 5th wheels/MH from the emergency window exit in the upstairs section. Wondering if anyone has one of these? Would the walls/window sill be strong enough to support the use of one?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kidde-Emergency-2-Story-Escape-Ladder-13/13035194?findingMethod=rr


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good point Ken, I am retired Chief of Fire Prevention of a military installation, and yes they do work. I pushed for and GOT the federal Government to put one in each 2 story home and gave classes on how to use it. I would highly reccommend one for all large MH and 5th wheels. However most RVers are over 55 so using it may be a problem. But with a little practice it could be done.  I also think  practicing on a regular window will give someone the confort zone to use one if they really have to. I also think the WALL/WINDOW SILLS are strong enough to support one. 
very good question, thanks for asking.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 29, 2011)

Have often wondered if I could get these old bones through the window.  Might have better luck with an axe and chop my way out the wall.  Good question Ken and one we should think about.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Now Nash you know if the fire is licking at your rear end, those bones will move real fast.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 29, 2011)

Well Hollis even when I'm moving fst I'm still slow.


----------



## LEN (Dec 2, 2011)

If its a true emergency exit I think I would be slowed by a ladder and the time it took to deploy. At that point I'd bail and worry about what I landed on later.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with u Len ,, when the time comes ,, get the heck out ,, not matter what ,, i would even make my own way out if i had to ,, and as u worry about what i landed on or in after the fact ,, bones and such can heal ,, but once u'r burnt up ,, no going back


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 2, 2011)

you guys are blowing this out of proportion. this question was is it a good thing to have. I think it is, if your smoke detecter (s) are working then you will be getting an alarm long before the fire is kicking you butt. But lets look at where most fires occur (Residental), most are in the kitchen, then the storage room off the garage.. Now where does most fires start , kitchen refrigerator, electrical panel. Now remember we are talking while it is PARKED. If the alarm goes off, yes you will have time to react, and yes, if it is up front and you are in the bed room in the back you will have time to break out the exit window deploy a ladder and climb out safe and sound with out being hurt. But once again most of us are over 55, over weight(most cases) and most of us have our wives with us and she will need help, I never seem to many ladies jumping from a window, so a rope/chain would help her so much.  Being a retired firefighter/ chief of prevention I know it is safe and better to have one. OK this my opinion and I will not reply to this post anymore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

well i agree on that ,, hollis ,, but u got to think "what if " u know like what if the smoke detector does not go off ,, and u are faced with nothing but flames in ur face ,, then what do u do ??? ,, i am not trying to argue anything ,, but the what if's ,, there are many type scenrios that can and will happen ,, and i too being a FF know that safety is the best ,, anyway u can do it ,, but also i have been in a few flashovers ,, and also fell thru some floors and ceilings while fighting a fire ,, i know fire is no fun ,, but u have to kinda love it ,, to fear it ,, i for one do not fear it ,, it has taught me many respects for it ,, and u kinda have to love it in away ,, but even today ,, i would not even think twice about going in a rv or structure to help someone in need ,, even if it was blazing ,, with out gear,, and same goes for my family ,, my wife has been with me when i had smoke inhulation ,, and the one time that she thought i was a gonner ,, and that was when i got into some toxic fumes to help a family stuck in car near it ,, she knows what to do and will do it ,, but JMO


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 3, 2011)

A ladder for the emergency exit

It's a good question, and I think everyone has good points on the subject. As usual.

I believe that a bunch of older folks couldn't support their own weight with their arm strength. They're used to supporting their weight with their legs, though, because they walk all over the place. I would think that any kind of "rope" ladder would require more of the arms than the legs, because of the way the ladder moves around.

So, my thought went to having a dedicated aluminum ladder of the correct length "nearby" that would "hook" to the emergency window sill and reach the ground. 


Perhaps the stored ladder folds in half.
Perhaps the stored ladder is strapped onto the RV near the window.
Perhaps the stored ladder is next to the window on the inside.
 Like each has said ... 

You can plan on having time to deploy such a ladder in some cases, because you are being warned to exit the RV.

You will not have any more time than it takes to knock the window out and fall out.

The real point that I get from the original poster (OP) is that you now have time to *plan* for _both_ of those scenarios.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have thought about one  more  than once and now that I have 2 artificial knees it might be wise to get one as jumping out of the 5er BR window would surely put me in the hospital as I am pretty sure it would destroy both knees.  And the Lord knows I don't want to go thru those surgeries again.


----------



## LEN (Dec 3, 2011)

I know several people who snow ski on new knees and hips, I would bet other parts of your body will give way first. Throw the wife out first, she's soft and it would get you brownie points.

LEN


----------



## SuperMike (Dec 13, 2011)

My wife is disabled, so going out the window is a non starter. As already said install good smoke detectors and I mean good one's as well, not the cheap Â£1 cr*p.  We have three, one in the lounge, one in the hallway part and one in the bedroom. They are all the type with large lithium batteries, good for 10 years. Plus I keep two fire extinguishers and two fire blankets in the bedroom. There is no way I would go out and leave her there, we would go down together if nessessary. I think also, people should have a plan and practice it regularly with everyone. If a fire starts, everybody needs to know their task, not cluck like a load of chickens.


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 13, 2011)

SuperMike;75502 said:
			
		

> My wife is disabled, so going out the window is a non starter. As already said install good smoke detectors. We have three, one in the lounge, one in the hallway part and one in the bedroom. Plus I keep two fire extinguishers and two fire blankets in the bedroom. There is no way I would go out and leave her there, we would go down together if nessessary.



Fire proof blankets...good point. Have not thought of those.


----------

